# Door lock problem



## GA16powered (May 31, 2005)

Hey Guy's

A couple of nights ago I came home and parked my car in the driveway. I came back outside to move my moms car in front of mine, and after I got out my car from moving it, the passenger side door lock randomly just got all screwed up. If i try to lock or unlock the car from the inside by flipping the manual switch (i have manual locks) it wont lock or unluk; it will kind of move into the position you try to put it, but it does not feel positive, it feels like its hesitationg. The same thing applies to when i try to unluck it from the outside; when I stick the key in the hole and turn it, it feels like it is hesitating, almost like its either stuck, or something has become unhooked inside the mechanism. The part that sucks is that the door is shut, so i have no way of removing the panel. Has anyone encountered this problem before? If anyone can help me I'd really appriciate it. Thanks a lot guy's

P.S. My car is a 2-door


----------



## GA16powered (May 31, 2005)

I just sprayed WD-40 into the lock before I went out tonight, then after I got back home, my problem was solved. The lock must have been frozen up and needed lubrication. Well, that did the job.


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

You can remove the inside door panel, and its not difficult as you may think. try to examine the lock and find the rods that connected the key part of the lock to the lock mechanism, (linkage). That linkage is usually connected by nylon or plastic clips. if nylon, just pop the clip back into place and you're done. if plastic or if the nylon clip is worn you will have to get a replacement  from your dealer.


----------

